# So mad



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

I am trying to get an internship with the USDA for vet and this is what came up when I went to USDA. GOV


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

This (IT SAYS 
Due to the lapse in federal government funding, this website is not available.

After funding has been restored, please allow some time for this website to

become available again.

For information about available government services, visit usa.gov

To view U.S. Department of Agriculture Agency Contingency plans, visit: http://www.whitehouse.gov/omb/contingency-plans

Message from the President to U.S. Government Employees


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yep, the government is picking and choosing what they are funding.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

It sucks! And we're going to be screwed if they don't decide something soon. Oh, that's right, we're already screwed! 17 trillion bucks in the hole!

*Sorry if this is too vulgar. Delete if necessary.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

*Forces self not to get on soapbox over government all acting like spoiled children*


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

The whole mess is shameful and a disgrace! I won't say anymore.....


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I shouldn't have read this. Now you got me started on how immature and ridiculous the whole ordeal is. I need to stop now... before I say something very bad. But really, its uncalled for from ADULTS that run the USA... utterly ridiculous


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

what gets me the maps, i guess they think that selenium deficient areas are goung to change in the meantime. oh, yeah how do you close a forest?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How do you close an ocean?

Since we aren't supposed to get political on here, all I am going to say is that I'm glad to see younger people taking an interest and seeing what is going on.

American Family Radio (American Family Association) and Zero Hedge are great sources to get the truth.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I think the whole thing is ridicules! Closing the beaches and National Parks.. Just stupid!! 

Ok.. Before i rant more I'm gonna stop there lol!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Sorry to hear this is affecting you.  

This hole mess is crap and the worst part is no matter what we're in a bad place.. No agreement and we default. Come to an agreement and we slide more into debt.. I'm just going to stop there though because talking about the government makes my blood boil.


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

*duct tape * I could rant about this for days


----------

